# seems kernel panic (unlimited auto reboot)



## JungJae Kim (Dec 8, 2016)

hi,

I am pretty newbie for FreeBSD. I read and again read handbook and install test for Windows, VMWare.

After I try to splash, especially add vesa mode, it becomes unlimited autoreboot each time.


I am not sure how to enter system, or some other way, only thing I know, reinstall

Please help.

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2016)

As far as I know splash screens only work with the old sc(4) console. The latest FreeBSD versions have switched to vt(4). Not all features from the old console have been implemented yet.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------



## JungJae Kim (Dec 9, 2016)

SirDice,

yes, I read and not I aware of it. problem is I don't know how to boot system. it is keep rebooting.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2016)

Can you boot to single user mode?


----------

